# Arcam AVR600 Network Firmware



## unknown0815 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hello, I bought a used AVR600. As a defect.
I'm glad he works and happy with the sound.
The only problem is the NET firmware Rev.
Only "NET Firmware Rev: V" is displayed here, without any numbers. And the network is not working.
Mainunit is V2.70

I have read that in the basic version 1.2 the corresponding network firmware is included.
With Arcam you can not download these and I have not received any response from the support.
Can someone help me please?

Excuse my English, but it's been a long time ;-)


----------

